# Where in Bristol is good to live if your work in bath?



## Lisaakenny (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have recently got a new job and am commuting from Bristol to bath most days. I still live in the redland area of the city which was great when I was a student but now with my morning commute 45 minutes (as I start at 7am) and my evening one at an hour (as I finish at 1900), I'm finding it hard to cope. I am a nurse so need to do nightahifts as well, so the commute home at 8 in the morning is a killer too! I need to stay in Bristol for my partners job, but would love to know of any nice places we could move to closer to bath - or at least within easy distances to the 3 main commuting roads. I'd like to cut my commute down to under 30 minutes of possible. 
I like the outdoors and greenary, We don't need to be near hustle and bustle but a few good pubs and shops nearby would be really good
Thanks very much for any help you can be - much appreciated

Lisa


----------



## Thora (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you commuting to the RUH?  I'd guess Knowle/Totterdown/Brislington along the A4.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2014)

Or Hanham/Kingswood.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2014)

Bath


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 19, 2014)

Saltford or Keynsham - if you want to stay on the "A4 corridor" - are about midway.


----------



## Lisaakenny (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks very much guys for your help - I am commuting to the RUH so along the A4 corridor is somewhere ive looked. Totterdown/knowle seems nice but is still a little "built up" for me - looking for a bit more greenary! However I realise this might not be possible.
Hanham/Kingswood/fishponds look like good areas so will investigate there too.

thanks very much guys


----------



## dessiato (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you working in the bath? Do you pee in it?


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2014)

Lisaakenny said:


> Thanks very much guys for your help - I am commuting to the RUH so along the A4 corridor is somewhere ive looked. Totterdown/knowle seems nice but is still a little "built up" for me - looking for a bit more greenary! However I realise this might not be possible.
> Hanham/Kingswood/fishponds look like good areas so will investigate there too.
> 
> thanks very much guys


 
Fishponds is great if you want greenery. Eastville Park, Snuff Mills, Oldbury Court, Stoke Park. There are also plenty of pubs, cafes and restaurants. 

Hanham is nice too but I don't know it very well. There are some good riverside pubs, the Old Lock & Weir is great in the summer. Kingswood is OK but is much more built up.


----------



## JTG (Oct 19, 2014)

Speaking as someone who dispatches patient transport along the Bris/Bath corridor... it's bloody difficult due to the traffic etc!

So I'd go as far east/south east as you can tolerate while still having access to whatever it is you want to stay in Bristol for. Start with Keynsham and work your way back in until you find somewhere you want to live!


----------



## keybored (Oct 20, 2014)

Lisaakenny said:


> Thanks very much guys for your help - I am commuting to the RUH so along the A4 corridor is somewhere ive looked. Totterdown/knowle seems nice but is still a little "built up" for me - looking for a bit more greenary! However I realise this might not be possible.
> Hanham/Kingswood/fishponds look like good areas so will investigate there too.
> 
> thanks very much guys



A431 takes you right up to the RUH from Hanham etc., avoiding the A4 altogether. You'll have to pay to use the private toll road until they fix the landslide damage though. Otherwise there's also a good cyclepath.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-27881742


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> Speaking as someone who dispatches patient transport along the Bris/Bath corridor... it's bloody difficult due to the traffic etc!


good thing they're patient then


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Are you working in the bath? Do you pee in it?


Unfunny  *

* years of suffering unfunnyness about my home town 
 x infinity


----------

